# Newly Certified and Ready to Work!



## jclemons (May 21, 2010)

I took my CPC test last Saturday, and found out today that *I passed*!

I'm now officially a CPC-A, but don't let the "A" worry you. I am a fast learner and my experience as an administrative assistant and receptionist will transfer over to my new career.

I'm seeking work in the San Francisco Bay Area, preferably in the South Bay [San Jose/Fremont/Palo Alto]. 

Take a chance on a newly-minted CPC!


----------

